# piano movers



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Has anyone had a good experience with piano movers in Greece (any city)? We're looking to move a piano from Athens to Thrace. Bad experiences also welcome.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

*Do not use these !*

Whatever you do DO NOT employee this company !

PG Tips UK Commercial (c.1971) - YouTube


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

haha nooooo! that would get me in big trouble with the husband!


----------

